# No file for arm Freebsd installation is available



## battant (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello,

step to reproduce :
Take a rasbery pi (example model b)
download Freebsd for rasbery pi model b heart :

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snaps ... AGES/11.0/

1. Launch bsdinstall 

2. Setup the keyboard layout

3. Chose the ftp server

When installer show the partition manager chose shell and type "exit"

After pass partition manager step Freebsd installer could'nt fond the arm file

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/arm/armv6/
Results :
There is arm Freebsd distribution ready to install so bsdinstall can't continue 

Have you get the same result ?
If this is a bug, how could I report a bug with this ?

Thanks for your support 

Best regards 

Battant


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 13, 2017)

You are downloading the wrong file. You need to download the RaspberryPi B image off the download page:
https://www.freebsd.org/where.html
https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/re...0/FreeBSD-11.0-RELEASE-arm-armv6-RPI-B.img.xz
You can also pick FreeBSD -CURRENT from the offerings:
https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/sn...RRENT-arm-armv6-RPI-B-20170602-r319481.img.xz

With this image you do not need to run the installer as it is already configured.


----------

